# Eating Ducks - Best to Worst?



## White0ak (Jan 29, 2020)

What would you say is the best eating duck versus the worst, or others in between?


Clearly, those "cliche" dabblers eat better than the "cliche" divers, but for sake of conversation lets talk species  

Best = Mallard

Worst = Mergansers


----------



## NMH5050 (Jan 29, 2020)

Woodies and teal are my favorites. Have eaten mergansers that were fine but did have one that tasted very strong.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 29, 2020)

Teal
Woodies
Redhead 
Mallard 

That's all I care to eat.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 29, 2020)

Teal- mallard 
All the rest
Mergs freeze for dog training


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 30, 2020)

1. Teal
2. Woodies
3. Mallard
4. Gadwall
5.
6.
7.
8. Spoonies
9. Snow geese

That is all I've eaten. Nothing better than Teal.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 30, 2020)

Teal and Woodies #1
All other puddles #2
Divers #3
Mergs ... just say NO!


----------

